# Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?



## fuxe13 (31. März 2010)

Hallo,

habt Ihr schon die Fische gesehen?

Ich hatte ca. 10cm Eis am Teich, über den Bachzulauf aber immer einen kleinen Teil Eisfrei. Wassertemperatur ca. 4 Grad. Nun habe ich schon einige Zeit (ca. 4-6 Wochen) den teich Eisfrei. Temperatur ist mitlerweile auf 11 Grad. Aber bis jetzt hab ich nur einen Fisch gesehnen :shock

Ist es ihnen noch immer zu kalt?? Bei welchen Temperaturen sind sie bei Euch schon zu sehen?

Bin auf Eure Antworten gespannt.......


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Bie mir ist schon lange das Eis wech und die Fischies haben alle überlebt, selbst die gaaanz kleinen sind zu sehen und schon ordentlich fidel.

Filter läuft seit einer Woche und die Fischies kommen zu mir wenn sie mich bemerken - die können ihr Fresschen kaum erwarten - aber dafür ist das Wasser noch zu kalt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. März 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Hallo,
die sind schon lange da, auch bei mit im Teich ca. 11°. Futter gibts auch schon.

So langsam solltest du deine aber auch mal sehen


----------



## fuxe13 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Einmal als das Eis 1m² offen war, schwammen ein Koi und ein Goldi vorbei, tja das wars soweit.. denke ihnen ist einfach noch zu kalt oder zu hell


----------



## herten04 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Hallo Walter.

Hier ein Bild vom 22.03 bei 13 Gard Wassertemperatur.Auch bei Dir müßten sie schon zu sehen sein.


----------



## Plätscher (31. März 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Hallo Walter,

keine Panik, es gab jahre da habe ich meine Orfen nicht vor ende April anfang Mai gesehen. Man glaubt gar nicht wie sie sich verstecken können. Naja und deine anderen Fische haben sich einfach von der Wintermüdigkeit der Orfen anstecken lassen 

Edit sagt mir gerade ich sollte mir so langsam mal eine Tastatur mit durchgängig funktionierender Hochstelltaste zulegen.


----------



## phil73 (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Hallo Walter,
Mein Teich hat nun schon seit einer Woche 8°C+, aber ich habe auch noch nicht alle Fische geshen bis jetzt trauen sich immer nur die gleichen 4 hoch:evil.

LG Phil


----------



## CrimsonTide (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Bei mir war immer nur ein oranger Goldi unterwegs .. dann mal die 3 __ Moderlieschen, dann ab und zu der 2. __ Goldfisch und von Zeit zu Zeit habe ich dann die __ Graskarpfen gesehen, aber es ist eher so, dass nicht alle immer unterwegs sind. Die stehen wohl mehr unten und da kann ich sie leider nimmer sehen (Wasser ist etwas grünlich, weil der Teich noch recht frisch ist).

Walter, das wird schon!


----------



## fuxe13 (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

wo kann man "geduld" kaufen ??:?


----------



## Teicher (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Bei mir in Franken ist das Eis 12 tage fort.  Bisher hab ich nur Goldfische gesehen. 7 stk.  Im vorjahr warens noch 10'e.  Die Bitterlinge u. Gründlinge verstecken sich noch.  Bye für heute, Jimmy


----------



## wmt (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Nach zwölf Wochen Eisbedeckung ohne Freihalter ist das Eis jetzt seit drei Wochen geschmolzen.

Seit einigen Tagen tummeln sich die __ Moderlieschen wieder im durchsonnten Wasser, das sich auch wieder geklärt hat. Meine zahlreichen Krebsscheren haben offenbar das Wachstum wieder aufgenommen. Gestern konnte ich trotz kühlen Temperaturen im voll durchsonnten Wasser wieder die ersten Schwärme sehen. 

Die Teichmolche siehe auch wieder ihre Bahn. 

Nach dem Tauwetter hatte ich im Flachbereich ein totes Moderlieschen gesehen. 

Jedenfalls bin ich erleichtert.


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Mein Teich war auch koplett zugefrohren, und ist jetzt bestimmt schon 6-7 Woch Eisfrei und meine Fische sind so was von scheu!!!
Ich sehe sie zwar schwimmen so in 50 - 60 cm Tiefe aber sie sind dann auch genauso schnell wieder weg wie sie gekommen sind!!!
Fressen tun sie nur wenig und vereinzenlt!!!
Habe diesen Winter zwei meiner großen Koi verloren. Der eine war unter der Eisdecke und der andere ist erst nach einigen Tagen nachdem die Eisdecke weg war aufgetaucht!! Nun habe ich auch noch bedenken das noch weitere auftauchen könnten!!! Wie lange Eurer Meinung nach sollte es dauern das sie vom Grund aufschweben???
Es fehlen nämlich noch zwei!!! Den einen Koi habe ich auch schon schwimmen sehen!!!
Das ist mir alles nicht so geheuer!!!
Die anderen Kois sind 6 Stück ca 20cm einer so um die 15cm und der gorße den ich schon gesehn habe ist so 40cm groß!!!
Die die gestorben sind waren beide so 38cm groß!!! Schon schade drumm!!!

Euch ein schönes Osterfest!!!

Gruss Henni-Hennsen


----------



## reiking (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Unsere Goldfische sind schon fleißig am rumschwimmen. 
Das Futter nehmen sie auch schon gut an. Bekommen im Moment 1-2 Mal die Woche eine kleine Menge.

Gestern haben die ersten auch schon an meinem Finger "geknabbert". Sind also so zutraulich, wie letztes Jahr auch. Und unser Teich war auch komplett zugefroren. 

Nur leider habe ich das Gefühl, daß nicht alle Fische da sind. Mein Mann und ich denken, daß ca. 4-5 fehlen. Also wir haben sie noch nicht gesehen. 

Aber tote Fische konnten wir auch nicht entdecken. 

LG


----------



## Dieter_B (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Ja, alle Fische im Blick.
Haben dieses Jahr 3 Goldies und 2 __ Frösche tot aufgefunden, aber allen anderen geht es gut.
Also Goldies, __ Moderlieschen, Goldelritzen und Frösche.
Schon den Teich abgesaugt und die  Algenreste aus dem Winter entfernt, ist aber immer noch nicht richtig sauber.
Filter läuft seit ca. 2 Wochen.


----------



## fuxe13 (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Nun ja toten hab ich noch keinen raus 

aber erst 3 von den 24 gesehen heuer 

hoffe die kommen bald mal raus. Wassertemperatur aktuel 12°


----------



## nurse 63 (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Nein, hab das seelbe Problem ,da sich meine verstecken können. Hoffnung nicht aufgeben. Mein Teich hat oben 12 Grad, aber unten ist noch sauk....


----------



## Aristocat (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Hi!
Meine Bande ist schon seit einiger Zeit wieder aktiv unterwegs, war so um den 13. März herum. Futter bekommen sie s alle 2 - 3 Tage aus der Hand. Ist fast so, als ob der Teich nie zu war!


----------



## Klausile (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Hallo Leute,

seit ca. 10 Tagen läuft nun mein Filte wieder und das Wasser ist glasklar.
Die Fische kann ich also alle sehen, leider haben wir diesen Winter das erste mal temperaturbedingte Verluste.
Tot aus dem Teich gebogen haben wir insgesammt:
2 Koi je ca. 60 cm, 1 __ Katzenwels, 1 __ Gründling, 1 Fledermausfisch, 4 Goldfische, 2 __ Shubunkin, 1 Fosch.
Nächsten Winter werde ich eine Teichabdeckung und eine Heizung installieren - solche Verluste will ich nicht noch mal erleben müssen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Moin.

Können denn alle, die noch Fische vermissen ausschließen, dass diese tot auf dem Grund liegen?
Nicht jeder tote Fisch schwimmt oben...
Seit die Filteranlage wieder läuft ist das Wasser am alten Teich klar bis auf den Grund. __ Hornkraut und Armleuchteralgen wachsen schon wieder los und einen letzten toten Frosch konnte ich aus dem Teich fischen. 

Am neuen Teich gibt und gab es bis auf einige große + alte Spitzschlammschnecken keine Verluste. Ist ja auch nix weiter an Tieren drin, außer freiwillige Bewohner.  Dieser Teich ist und war die ganze Zeit klar...


----------



## fuxe13 (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Habt Ihr schon Eure Fische gesehen?*

Nun ja, das Wetter wird besser, die Sonne scheint, das Wasser laaangsam wärmer.....
..habe gestern 11 meiner 24 Fische gesehen , und  von den fehlenden sind 9 Nasen dabei, die sieht man ohnedies nur, wenn sie knapp an der Obefläche schwimmen...

Ich denke, es dürften somit alle überlebt haben, hoffe es halt 

ja ja Geduld....


----------

